# Potrefená husa nejvíc kejhá



## kusurija

Ahoj všichni!
Potrefená husa nejvíc kejhá... Nejde mi o vysvětlení významu, ale zajímá mne, jaké přísloví v angličtině nejlépe odpovídá tomuto (a pokud v něm jsou jiná slova, jak to české nejlépe doslovně přeložit do angličtiny). Děkuji.


----------



## K.u.r.t

I am not aware of an English equivalent. A little googling came up with "if the cap fits (wear it)" but that hardly has the same meaning


----------



## Garin

Má encyklopedie přísloví nabízí tyhle dva anglické ekvivalenty, ale ani jeden není o huse:
1) *A guilty conscience is a self-accuser.*
2) *He that has a great nose thinks everybody is speaking of it.*

Ještě je jiná česká verze, a sice:
_*Když mezi husy kámen hodíš, ta křičí, která cítí.*_
V zásadě je to totéž, ale asi by se líp překládalo do angličtiny.
_If you throw a stone at the geese, the one that feels it squeals most_... (?? asi)


----------



## kusurija

Díky moc oběma za odpovědi a zejména Garinovi. Moc jste mi pomohli.


----------



## 13alp

He who smelt it, dealt it


----------

